# cosmetic surgery



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

i'm thinking of cosmetic surgery. i want to redo my whole nose. i already had cosmetic surgery on my face but i'm not sure about it. please help me.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Had it done 2 months ago. Ask me anything.


----------



## plaidpajamas (Dec 8, 2015)

Ever since moving to LA I have been thinking about getting work done.

God this place is so shallow like that!


----------

